
Viktor Orban Takes Sole Command of Hungary with Pandemic Emergency Law - loriverkutya
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-30/orban-takes-sole-command-of-hungary-with-pandemic-emergency-law
======
LockAndLol
The creation of a dictatorship is happening live. If the majority simply sits
quietly by once the corona threat is over and he doesn't hand back power, they
won't have anybody to blame but themselves.

I can already hear the "but we couldn't have known" excuses.

~~~
loriverkutya
Hungarian here, some of the hungarians are very aware, that this is one of the
last step to became an actual dictatorship.

I hope there is a way for the EU to stop this, because I'm sure, the residents
will not, however all they've done yet is some press release:
[https://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/press-
room/20200324IP...](https://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/press-
room/20200324IPR75702/ep-stands-up-for-democracy-in-hungary-during-covid-19)

